# Peppermill #4



## Maverick (Oct 17, 2020)

Spalted “mystery wood‘ I got from @eaglea1 Randy earlier this year. I am leaning towards maple but I am open to other guesses. Comments and critiques welcome.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 17, 2020)

Wow man! The best one so far. Love the shape and the wood. What finish are you using?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 17, 2020)

Agree! Best one yet! Really cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks Michael, it has been fun to line them up and see the progression. The first three I used wipe on poly followed be Aussie Oil and then buffed with tripli, white diamonds and canuba wax. On this one I replaced the poly with BLO but all the other steps are the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 17, 2020)

Beautiful mill! Very nice shape/proportions and gorgeous wood, whatever it is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 17, 2020)

Very nice John! I’d go with maple, nicely spalted maple that is!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 17, 2020)

I love the looks of this one the best as well. Awesome job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 17, 2020)

Another vote for this one as my fave! It might be spalted pecan.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 18, 2020)

What all the other guys said, very nice shape on this one. A winner!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 18, 2020)

The Leaning Peppermill of La Mirada. At least it's leaning right.

I'm not too fond of the ball tops on mills, but the beautiful wood and craftsmanship makes up for it. You're getting there. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 18, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> The Leaning Peppermill of La Mirada. At least it's leaning right.
> 
> I'm not too fond of the ball tops on mills, but the wood beautiful wood and craftsmanship makes up for it. You're getting there. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)



LOL, yeah I noticed my photography skills were lacking after I posted, and agree, at least it is leaning right.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 18, 2020)

Maverick said:


> LOL, yeah I noticed my photography skills were lacking after I posted, and agree, at least it is leaning right.


See there!! Different people have different views! I thought your house was out of square!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 18, 2020)

Okay. You are now a "seasoned" mill maker! Tremendous! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 18, 2020)

Very nicely done... great balance and ratios.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 18, 2020)

El Guapo said:


> Very nicely done... great balance and ratios.


Who the hell is this guy???? Wow man haven’t seen you round these parts in a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 18, 2020)

Nicely done! The beads and curves really highlight the spalt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 18, 2020)

El Guapo said:


> Very nicely done... great balance and ratios.





Bean_counter said:


> Who the hell is this guy???? Wow man haven’t seen you round these parts in a while


NO kidding!! @El Guapo Hey Andrew good to read ya!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 18, 2020)

Outstanding John!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 18, 2020)

Tony said:


> Another vote for this one as my fave! It might be spalted pecan.....



If you look at it on a bigger screen, you'll see it is a diffuse porous, so pecan is knocked out as an option.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 18, 2020)

El Guapo said:


> Very nicely done... great balance and ratios.



You live!!?!! That is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 18, 2020)

El Guapo said:


> Very nicely done... great balance and ratios.



Oh....my....gosh.....
Andrew, good to see you again. Hows the kids and fam?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 18, 2020)

Oh, nicely done Mav. I vote maple too.?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 18, 2020)

I posted an end grained pic in the ID section. Will see if it is sufficient enough to get an ID.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 18, 2020)

El Guapo said:


> Very nicely done... great balance and ratios.


Great to see you Andrew, thought you were dead man!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 18, 2020)

Haha, I know I’ve been away a while... turns out having kids makes hobbies more difficult! Family is good, life is good, and I have a project in mind that I hope to start on this week. Nothing crazy, but should knock the dust off of some of my tools.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

